# ibs/anxiety/psoriasis



## sjane2 (Oct 7, 2004)

hello all! first of all, i would like to say that i am so glad to have found this website. it's almost amazing to me to hear other people's stories and realize there are so many out there like me!i'm wondering if anyone else has psoriasis as well as anxiety disorders and ibs?i have always been a worrier. but in the last 6 or so years, i have gotten psoriasis and ibs, and have also been diagnosed with an anxiety disorder. i don't currently treat anything with medication - would like to try and treat it on my own. however, i haven't been doing anything about it. i suffer from both ibs-c and ibs-d.anyhow, i'd be interested to hear of any natural ways you are learning to deal with any of the above mentioned conditions. i am so happy to have found this message board!take care - stacy


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2004)

Hi Stacy - interesting to read about your skin condition. I've had IBS for about 7/8 years and do occassionally suffer from anxiety, which in turn considerably worsens the IBS (great - isn't it!!). Recently I have started developing what the GP thinks is eczma (hope I've spelt that OK) around the pubic area (though not internally) and up onto the lower abdomen. I manage it with creams but it flares up from time to time. I have an advice -based job so you can imagine how unfortunate it is to be scratching like a baboon!! What might be helpfuly is to look into your diet. I have a problem with gluten and dairy products. These certainly make the IBS worse but I have figured out whether they are also causing/contributing to my skin problems. I'm 42 and wonder why I've developed this now but I think there must be a connection between this joyful trilogy of IBS/anxiety/skin problems. Any further thoughts from you Stacy or anyone else out there, much appreciated.All the very best to you Stacy, do keep searching the site. I note that you are in the US and I think the Dr's over there are a little more proactive in trying to help.Sue, Manchester UK


----------



## Guest (Nov 8, 2004)

Stacy - have you been able to help resolve your problems. Really interested to hear from you.lSue


----------

